# Justcrazy got a flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

It must be time to fish for flathead cause Rob came out fishing last night.
The water temp was 88 when we dropped baits and I was prepared for another :S

As it got dark the channel cats beat us up pretty bad but at least most were big channel cats.

About midnight Rob got another run but when he set the hook he 
announced it wasn't a channel cat. He got in his boat and I shoved 
him off to fight the fish in deep water.










We caught 3 or 4 more channel cats but got no more flathead runs.

Of course we released the flathead to get bigger.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

You mean Rob still fishes?! lol... Woody called me and said he didnt remember what lickin fish tasted like!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Who sissyfied Rob? I see two gloves on those hands!  Do I need to get one of my boys down there to hold your fish for you?


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys are killing me! The bad part is every word is true. I haven't fish much at all the past two summers and the two gloves are proof. I had such sissy hands that the fish tore me up before I even got the gloves out.

I was suppose to be back out fishing tonight, but age is catching up to me. I just got back in the house from a day of shooting guns,after a night of fishing, and now I can not find it in me to make the drive to go get some bigger fish. I am actually going to go rest for a while and hope that the bait I got on the way home stays alive for the next outing. That fish was fun, but she was just a warm up. Bigger fish are still out there calling me back.

Rob

PS Mike get those boys a sleeping bag and I will meet you at the lake of your choice! It is time.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> Bigger fish are still out there calling me back.


Yea--yea
You will recieve phone calls everytime I rope one
I may include information if I hear them calling your name



> I had such sissy hands that the fish tore me up before I even got the gloves out.


This is only a problem for those of us who expect to have our hands in the bait bucket before they heal



> Woody called me and said he didnt remember what lickin fish tasted like!!!


I hope Woody smelled the flathead when Rob got home and threw a guilt trip on Rob. Hopefully he will be ready to guard us from ***** soon.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

nice fish !


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Congrats on you fish Rob. Boy Mike and Robby give you hard time dont they? LOL!


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

what body of water do u fish justcrazy?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

morrison.inc said:


> what body of water do u fish justcrazy?


He caught it in that lake with all the trees around it.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice fish just crazy!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Who am I kidding? It&#8217;s been two years since I fished. But the farm has toughened up the hands for when I do get to go, and I can change a diaper in 15 second!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> change a diaper in 15 second!


You figure Justcrazy will be too old to hold his mud before you fish again?

Rob mentioned you hadn't fished in a while

Time for a picture of Michael like this one!


----------

